# My first show



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I am seriously thinking of going to my first show June 4th. I know absolutely nothing about showing except they need to be clipped and they need to stack out. 

I bought a pair of Oster clippers and may try them out next week on one doe I will not be taking with me. I have never used clippers, not even on my horses. I will definately be watching the video before hand! 

As far as stacking out.... how do I get them to do it? These does don't have the greatest patience, but it is getting better. 

What else do I need to know? It is an ADGA show. What do I even wear? Would it be better to sit this one out and wait for a different show? There are only two shows in my area this year.... Someone told me it is better to jump in than wait. What does it mean they are sanctioned?

Thanks for any show advice!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't shown any of my goats yet. I say jump in there! When I started showing dogs I had never even been to a show. Doing it you will learn and meet people that will help you along the way. 

Just do it! :thumbup: 

Oh and I think you are supposed to wear all white but others with experience will confirm or correct that.


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Preferred attire is all white... to be honest I have never owned white pants and until a pair shows up in the community free box I will continue to wear my black pants. I have only been to shows in NM and TX but there are always a few people wearing whatever they please, jeans and colored shirts etc. It may be more strict in CA or something but I would bet in Nebraska it is not too formal. All white is best, but don't go on a special shopping spree just for your first show.

For clipping, just be sure to clip them a week or so before the show so it can smooth out a little. Then go back and do the udder right before the show.

"Sanctioned" means a GCH win will count toward a permanent championship. It basically means it is an "official" ADGA show. Aside from being conducted under ADGA rules, there has to be a minimum number of animals (10 goats from 2 owners, minimum) competing. If both those conditions are met, then the breed is sanctioned and the win counts as a leg.

Good luck! My first show this year is June 4 as well, can't wait to show off my girls!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We clipped 3 doelings over the weekend. <Boer % doelings> I just have the Wahl pet clippers. The first doeling was hard because her hair was soooo thick and long. Second one my husband did, and then I did the last doeling and she was super easy. I don't know if you have to cut them similar to the way we cut ours, but I was surprised since I didn't know what I was doing...LOL I think for me the hardest part was the head, because my girls have horns...

Good Luck! I am not showing, but my kids will be showing in 4-H in about a month!


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I just bought the Oster Adjustable Blade clippers because they were a lot cheaper than most of the other clippers. Will these work for my task at hand?

How do I train them to stack out? The two haven't been shown since they were babies.

Thanks!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I have nothing to add because I've only watched at shows but I really think you should do it! Im very excited for you!!!


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Becky, are you talking about the Weeping Water show? I'll be there, it's great, it was my first show last year, super laid back and really nice people. Most people wear a white t-shirt and either white or black pants, sometimes even jeans. 

I'll look forward to meeting you there, whether you show or just come to watch.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Yellowstone, are you attending the Quad Show in Albuquerque by chance? I'll be there, but only to watch and I would love to meet some goat spot people if you're there. PM me if you're going!


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Iceblink said:


> Becky, are you talking about the Weeping Water show? I'll be there, it's great, it was my first show last year, super laid back and really nice people. Most people wear a white t-shirt and either white or black pants, sometimes even jeans.
> 
> I'll look forward to meeting you there, whether you show or just come to watch.


Yes, this will be my first show. Do you live here locally? I am really stressing because one minute I have someone to help me.... then next I don't. :GAAH: I don't have them clipped yet.... And I have two to show in the same class.... I think I have a person to help show the second doeling.... but still not sure....


----------

